# When City Folk Think Farming is Easy...



## EllieMay (May 28, 2017)

Too funny!

Video Link:  City Folk Farming


 .


----------



## Latestarter (May 28, 2017)




----------



## TAH (May 28, 2017)

Latestarter said:


>


x2


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2017)

The thread that, from my perspective, drips with irony.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 1, 2017)

Hilarious!!! I love it! I can't take it!


----------

